# Metal stud workshop



## shed9 (16 Oct 2020)

As in the title, I'm building another workshop and about to use metal studs instead of the usual wood approach. I've laid the concrete foundation and laid a few courses of block work for a level and slightly raised base to erect the metal. Took delivery of the metal studs (and metal sheet) a few weeks back and fully kitted out with all the right tools. 

I will post updates on this as I go along in case it's of use to others and to take advice if offered. First question to ask though, has anyone here built an outbuilding with metal studs before?


----------



## autojumbled (29 Oct 2020)

Is it an off the shelf kit?


----------



## Lons (29 Oct 2020)

It will be interesting to see how you solve potential insulation and condensation issues. Why did you choose a metal construction? Price, speed of build?
No criticism intended just genuinely interested. I don't have a metal shed but I do have a large plastic one used only for storage of for stuff that would otherwise be out in the elements and the condensation in that is horrific as I've done nothing to modify it.


----------

